# Make up sex to avoid arguments...



## elo (Jan 7, 2009)

Every time my husband and I have an argument, his way to get this back to normal is by having sex. 

Sometimes is ok, but in our relationship it seems that is a bad habit. He never admits any wrong doing, and I do not dare to argue about what it is my mind because he gets angry, and the fighting gets worst, so I just have sex with him to get it over, and go back to normal.

Any advise?


----------



## draconis (Oct 3, 2007)

I think in his mind if you are willing to have sex with him than things must be okay and they are in his mind settled. Though you still carry the issues. It sounds like you could use help communicating with one another so before you have sex and give him the idea that things are okay they actually are, although a word of caution you need to let things go too.

draconis


----------



## sarah.rslp (Jan 2, 2009)

I wouldn't class it as a bad habit, do you get any enjoyment from the sex?

I'd personally never withold sex just because I had a arguement with my hubby or any man I've been with in the past. However I'd consider any issue we had before we had sex to still be there afterwards. In the past sex has taken the sting out of arguements I've had with men.


----------

